

Has Instagram Been Hacked? - nhangen
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/29/a-fruity-spam-attack-hits-instagram

======
nhangen
My profile had been hijacked in the same way the article describes. What
concerns my about this is a) my password was secure b) I never type it into a
web browser c) I wasn't notified that any of my profile info changed

I'm wondering if there's more going on here than a spam attack.

